# Hottest non porn movies...



## Mogget (Nov 26, 2009)

What *non porn* films reliably get you in the mood for some fun?

My top ones would be:

Secretary
Quills
Dracula (1990 Keanu Reeves and Gary Oldman version)
Dangerous Beauty
Pride and Prejudice (newer one)
Clockwork Orange
Gladiator
Sin City
Boxing Helena
Don Juan De Marco (with Johnny Depp)
The Piano
Hero
Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
Lost Highway
Bitter Moon

I know there are more than that... I need to think about this...

Some of them have great sex scenes, some of them have loads of sexual tension, some of them have hot buff blokes being hot buff and blokey, some of them are all about seduction, some of them have hot sexy women getting nekkid... some of the cater very well to my particular kinks, and I consider all of them to be bloody enjoyable as movies not just for a few scenes.


----------



## Mogget (Nov 26, 2009)

*facepalm* of course! I knew I was forgetting some good ones...


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Cruel Intentions
Unfaithful
Sliver
From Dusk Til Dawn - the Selma Hayek dance scene!!!


Sin City - Jessica Alba dancing - wow!


----------



## Mogget (Nov 26, 2009)

Star said:


> I have seen sin city but I don't think it's the same one that you have watched


The comic book one? Black and white and super stylised?


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Eyes Wide Shut
Secretary


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Unfaithful for sure


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

9 1/2 Weeks


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

9 1/2 weeks
unfaithful


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Body Heat 
Kathleen Turner and William Hurt


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

My favorite film, The Red Violin, also has a hot story line set in Vienna...violinist who gets his musical inspiration during sex


----------



## adobesky (Sep 18, 2009)

The Notebook


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Mogget said:


> Clockwork Orange


:scratchhead::scratchhead:

Read the book a couple of times and own the movie. Sorry, don't get it. Alex Delarge is a sociopath that engages in rape and murder (The Ultimate Violence) Really couldn't find anything "hot" in that.


----------



## Mogget (Nov 26, 2009)

Amplexor said:


> :scratchhead::scratchhead:
> 
> Read the book a couple of times and own the movie. Sorry, don't get it. Alex Delarge is a sociopath that engages in rape and murder (The Ultimate Violence) Really couldn't find anything "hot" in that.


the book is another matter - fricking brilliant but not a turn on... but the movie, well A: has malcolm mcdowel, B:has some corker rape scenes which appeal to my rape fantasy side and which are in fact HIGHLY stylised and almost theatrical in the way they are portrayed (I could go on and on here as I am such a fan of the movie and its style), as is much of the movie. 

There is no beating, no blood - it really isn't remotely graphic or realistic in it's portrayal so I don't find it disturbing at all. I do not like any sort of *realistic* rape scene with blood, punching etc...

There's loads of pornographic/suggestive art etc throughout and a very funny reinterpretation of the threesome with the girls from the record store (which you will realise from the book is a very different take on the events).


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Nothing better than a Hot romantic movie... "The Notebook" is one of my favorites. "Return to Two Moon Junction" is one that never got very popular but a gem. This one might be considered soft porn -- "Lie with Me" -about a Nympho who finds love. IT can be rented from Netfix though, is Unrated. We enjoy alot of the Unrated ones.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Bump for LuckyCharm...


----------



## Dryden (Jan 5, 2010)

It's not a movie, but the 'True Blood' HBO series is pretty sexy.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

True Blood - definitely!


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Betty Blue - released in 1986, in French

Betty Blue - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

